# Wondering Why Im Tired



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

I may have shared but to catch everyone up, I started taking Armour back in Feb, and so far its went well. I had been taking levothyroxine for the last twenty five years. I'm wondering now why I feel so tired, I went in May 23 and had lab work done and here are the results.

TSH 1.137 Range .350-4.940

FT4 .86 Range .70-1.48

FT3 4.3 Range .20-4.4

Here are my results from April, then I felt a light headed at times, even when I was driving, I would often think I was going to have to pull over and have someone come get me. But other than the light headed spells, I felt great, I was laughing and smiling.

Tsh 26.840 Range 0.450-4.500

FT4 0.7 Range 1.2-4.9

FT3 3.8 Range 2.0-4.4

From May 20, 2014 to now, I have felt tired, moody (from being tired), mildly exhausted, no enthusiasm, apathy, mild depression (had crying spells yesterday), and maybe a few others I can't put my finger on right now. I am wondering if I have a cortisol issue or an iron issue. I don't understand why with my most recent lab results, why in the world is my FT4 level so much lower than the TSH and FT3. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Armour has a higher concentration of T-3 hormone in it which is why your FT-3 is much higher.

I'm curious as to why after 25 years you made the switch?

A friend of mine had a tough time switching from levothyroxine to Armour but eventually stabilized. You may just be in a recalibration phase.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

A few years ago I began having so many symptoms I began looking for the cause, then my mother got me a thyroid book, and it began from there, I recently read STTM, and in February I asked to switch to Armour. I've slowly began to see some of my symptoms subside


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

If you have taken your Armour prior to your labs; the result of the FT3 may show high when in fact it is not. Your TSH is still over 1.0 so I "suspect that. If that is the case, you may need an increase in your Armour.

What is your current dose of Armour?

Info above. And have your FERRITIN checked as well as your testosterone.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

Andros, hey..., I had an iron panel done on 4/18, ferritin was

158 range was 30-400. On 2/16, my Total testosterone was 326 range 348-1197, my primary doctor said this was my problem to start with and not my thyroid medicine, bull crap, I have seen so much better results on Armour it's scary but he recommended I get testosterone shots. I had one in Feb, skipped March because the doctor I hired to dose me correctly on Armour suggested it, said it's mostly a B12 shot, and by skipping it I felt it would help him find the correct dose of Armour.

But I went in April and May and got the shots again, and I can't really tell much, maybe a little, my primary doctor has me taking the shots once a month, most should get it twice a month.

I was told testosterone fluctuates so much that I shouldn't go off it. 326 for a 32 year old man just isn't correct though I don't think but I should go in to have a testosterone lab this month, and I'm curious to find out. I realize now to I should have two different labs ran, total testosterone and another testosterone lab I can't remember the name of.

I read in Stop the thyroid madness, the book, not to take your Armour the day of your labs, and I've been real good to do this.


----------

